# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как настроить прямое локальное подключение

## Dark

Кто знает как получить доступ к компу при прямом локальном подключении копьютер-ноутбук, если на компе стоит виндоус ХР а на ноутбуке Vista? В рабочей группе на компе видит ноутбук? а зходить не заходит. Комп ноутбук видит, а на ноутбуке не видит комп. И не заходит.

----------


## Cygnus

пропиши в консоле - ipconfig /all 
На обоих компах ... 
 и скинь листинг сюда .. глянем как у тебя там сеть настроена ...

----------


## Dark

На компе: 
Настройка протокола IP для Windows
        Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : Dark
        Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
        Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : неизвестный
        IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : нет
        WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : нет
Подключение по локальной сети - Ethernet адаптер:
        DNS-суффикс этого подключения . . :
        Описание  . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
        Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-44-11-4D-49
        Dhcp включен. . . . . . . . . . . : да
        Автонастройка включена  . . . . . : да
        IP-адрес автонастройки. . . . . . : 169.254.251.111
        Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Основной шлюз . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.251.111

А на Ноутбуке:
Настройка протокола IP для Windows

   Имя компьютера  . . . . . . . . . : Kristinka
   Основной DNS-суффикс  . . . . . . :
   Тип узла. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Гибридный
   IP-маршрутизация включена . . . . : Нет
   WINS-прокси включен . . . . . . . : Нет

Адаптер беспроводной локальной сети Беспроводное сетевое соединение:

   Состояние носителя. . . . . . . . : Носитель отключен
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Сетевой адаптер Broadcom 802.11g
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-59-D2-FB
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

Ethernet adapter Подключение по локальной сети:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-E3-DD-03
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Да
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Локальный IPv6-адрес канала . . . : fe80::68fb:879b:2b81:f16b%8(Основной)
   Автонастройка IPv4-адреса . . . . : 169.254.241.107(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 201332435
   DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Включен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 6:

   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   Локальный IPv6-адрес канала . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.241.107%16(Основной)
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . :
   DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен

Туннельный адаптер Подключение по локальной сети* 2:

   Состояние носителя. . . . . . . . : Носитель отключен
   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7FC145FF-E140-45BA-83FA-0565CF43E
5A5}
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да

----------


## ruslan02

Почему у тебя на компе Ip адрес 169.254.251.111, а на ноутбуке 169.254.241.107, т.е на одном 241 а на другом 251?

----------


## Dark

Потому, что автоматически выдает такие ip адреса когда подключаешь их в прямую локалку.

----------


## pol

У тебя 2 компьютера и ты пользуешься автоматическим получениемп Ip?

----------


## ruslan02

попробуй сам вбей айпишник, например 192.168.1.1 и 192.168.1.2

----------


## Cygnus

мне просто интересно почему у него айпи из этого уровня адресов ....
И странное что якобы чета из этих двух компов видит другое .. в группе ...

----------


## Dark

Да дело не в айпишниках

----------


## Dark

Да я прописываю свои апишники и вообще хрен че видит... а когда на автомате то на компе видно ноут...

----------


## SAMnite

пропиши свои айпишники, и маску 255.255.255.0.  Также не забудь посмотреть чтоб рабочая группа была одинаковой. поотклай фаерволы, если такие есть, брандмауер тож. поотключай остальные сетевые подключения, оставь тока локальные. Если при этом ниче не заработает, проверь настройки сетевых карт. коль и это не поможет я тогда уж и незнаю)))

----------


## VELYAR

давай аську если еще не настроил помогу!!!

----------


## vitalvarna

какую версию протокола на Viste настраиваешь? надо V4

----------

